# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Reglas para publicar en mercadillo

## oskiper

A partir de ahora, quienes quieran publicar en este subforo, deberán contar con un MÍNIMO DE 50 MENSAJES EN SU HABER.

Intencion de Compra : 
Como agregado cada transaccion debe ser INICIADA por el comprador respondiendo o escribiendo al Hilo correspondiente avisando de un MP al Vendedor.
Si el comprador lo cree necesario podrá escribir tambien un mail al vendedor pero la primera intencion de compra debe quedar registrada en el foro aunque despues no se concrete la compra/venta.


Hacemos todo ésto para evitar spam y bots, disculpen las molestias.

----------

